# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Senegal parrot

## GEORGEPAP

Γεια σασ. εχει κανεισ προσωπικη εμπειρια απο senegal parrot?

----------


## CyberPanos

> Γεια σασ. εχει κανεισ προσωπικη εμπειρια απο senegal parrot?


Ο παπαγάλος της Σενεγάλης ή παπαγάλος με κεφάλι νέγρου (επιστημονικό όνομα: Poicephalus senegalus) είναι από τους πιο γνωστούς αφρικάνικους παπαγάλους μαζί με τον Γκρίζο και τον Αγαπόρνιθα. Απαντάται σε μια μεγάλη έκταση από τη Σενεγάλη μέχρι τη Νιγηρία και το Βόρειο Καμερούν. Ζει από 30 μέχρι 50 χρόνια. Το θηλυκό γεννάει 3-4 αυγά τα οποία επωάζει για 24 με 26 ημέρες. Τα μικρά αποκτούν την ανεξαρτησία τους μετά από 11 εβδομάδες.Πίνακας περιεχομένων 

1 Εμφάνιση
2 Υποείδη Σενεγαλέζων
3 Διατροφή
4 Οι Παπαγάλοι της Σενεγάλης ως κατοικίδια
5 Αναφορές


Εμφάνιση

Άλλος ένας Σενεγαλέζος

Οι παπαγάλοι της Σενεγάλης έχουν μήκος 23 εκατοστά. Το χρώμα τους είναι πράσινο, εκτός από την κοιλιά που έχουν ένα V με κίτρινο, πορτοκαλί ή κόκκινο, χρώμα ανάλογα με το υποείδος. Το κεφάλι τους είναι γκρί και το ράμφος τους μαύρο. Η ίριδα των ματιών είναι μαύρη στα νέα πουλιά, ανοίγει όμως σιγά σιγά μέχρι να γίνει ανοιχτό κίτρινο στα ενήλικα πουλιά.

Το αρσενικό με το θηλυκό δεν έχουν εξωτερικές διαφορές και η μόνη ακριβής μέθοδος για την εύρεση του φύλου είναι μέσω DNA. Συνήθως όμως τα θηλυκά έχουν λίγο πιο μικρό σώμα και κεφάλι, καθώς και το V στο στήθος είναι πιο μεγάλο.

Υποείδη Σενεγαλέζων

Υπάρχουν 3 διαφορετικά είδη Παπαγάλων της Σενεγάλης:
Poicephalus senegalus senegalus: Αποτελεί το συνηθέστερο είδος. Το στήθος είναι κίτρινο.
Poicephalus senegalus mesotypus: Το στήθος είναι πορτοκαλί.
Poicephalus senegalus versteri: Το στήθος είναι κόκκινο.

Διατροφή

Έχουν μια ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στα φιστίκια. Παράλληλα τρώνε ότι και οι άλλοι μεγάλοι παπαγάλοι, ιδίως ηλιόσπορους καθώς και φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά.
 Ως κατηκοιδια

Οι Παπαγάλοι της Σενεγάλης ως κατοικίδια

Ο Παπαγάλος της Σενεγάλης τυγχάνει ιδιαίτερης εκτίμησης σαν κατοικίδιο, διότι εξημερώνεται αρκετά και εξελίσσεται σε αφοσιωμένο και αγαπητό σύντροφο που μπορεί να μάθει να λέει και κάποιες λέξεις.

Έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά των μεγάλων παπαγάλων αλλά έχει μικρότερο μέγεθος και είναι αρκετά ήσυχο πουλί, πράγμα που το καθιστά ιδανικό για διαμερίσματα. Παράλληλα είναι ιδιαίτερα δραστήριο πουλί και κάνει διάφορα ακροβατικά που διασκεδάζουν τον ιδιοκτήτη του.

5.Αναφορα
Στην Ελλάδα εισάγεται ένας ιδιαίτερα μεγάλος αριθμός άγριων πουλιών τα οποία αιχμαλωτίστηκαν σε μεγάλη ηλικία και είναι τελείως ακατάλληλα για κατοικίδια. Πρέπει να προτιμούνται πουλιά που έχουν γεννηθεί σε αιχμαλωσία και ιδανικά να έχουν ταϊστεί από άνθρωπο.
Πηγη: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Παπαγάλος_της_Σενεγάλης

Πρωσοπικα γιωργο τους λατρευω και απο συμπεριφορα και σαν παπαγαλο

Πιστευω να σε καληψα αρκετα...  ::  

Μερικες fotos

----------


## stelios100

ποσο περιπου κοστιζουν οι παπαγαλοι σενεγαλης ?  :Confused0007:  
 :Confused0007:

----------


## Jonnakos

Ποιο ειναι το επιπεδο φορυβου του παπαγάλου αυτου??

----------


## Jonnakos

Ενοω, ειναι περιπου σαν τα κοκατιλ ?

----------


## CyberPanos

> Ενοω, ειναι περιπου σαν τα κοκατιλ ?





> Έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά των μεγάλων παπαγάλων αλλά έχει μικρότερο  μέγεθος και είναι αρκετά ήσυχο πουλί, πράγμα που το καθιστά ιδανικό για  διαμερίσματα


  Περίπου σαν τα κοκατιλ ναι,δεν μπορεί να πει κάποιος μόνο απο το είδος γιατί παίζει ρόλο και ο χαρακτήρας.....υπαρχουν κοκατιλ που τσιρίζουν ολη μέρα...

----------


## Jonnakos

> ί παίζει ρόλο και ο χαρακτήρας.....υπαρχουν κοκατιλ που τσιρίζουν ολη μέρα...


To  ατνιλαμβανομαι, ευχριστο πολυ φιλε !

----------

